
Sergey Brin Speaks with UC Berkeley Class - mk
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7582902000166025817
======
niels_olson
I like how he moves to microphone between and perpendicular to the water
bottle and the coke can so it can't roll off the table.

------
gaborcselle
This was almost 3 years ago! ... I like how he is totally distracted by a
printout of his Wikipedia biography.

